# Is it possible?



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi I'm a newbie. My goal is to build a set of speakers that sound better than anything I can get at my price point. I have read some posts on other forums saying that most likely this can't be done because the major players get better deals on drivers and they have real engineers. I am skilled with my hands and able to understand material I read. I plan to read all I can on this forum to gain the knowledge I'm just wondering if this is a pipe dream. My budget is $750 ea for the Mains and center and around $250 for the surrounds. Thanks for the input
Mike


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

You're budget is $1500 for the mains? IMO with a good design you will be able to beat speakers costing _many_ times more. Though manufacturers can get better deals on drivers and parts, there are still areas where you can more than make up the difference. You don't have to pay for advertising, you don't have a distribution network whereby each chain needs to make a profit, you don't have to pay for shipping the whole speaker around, only the drivers and crossover components, your labour is essentially free, etc. Typical numbers I've seen thrown around for the typical mark up on a speaker is in the range of 5-10 times the cost to build the speaker by the time the consumer gets it. Even if you are paying double what the manufacturer is paying for comparable quality components you are still ahead.

I've built a center channel that cost about $400 for the parts and enclosure. I haven't heard anything that cost less than $1000 that comes close to it in either sound or construction.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Plus, just my observation, but from what I've seen; the cost of the cabinet is usually much more than the drivers. Kind of a generalization and it depends on drivers and cabinet size. Also you are not likely to use very expensive drivers in a cheap cabinet or vice-versa, but combined with the points Geoff brought up,.... you should be able to build a better speaker for less.


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

I guess it depends on what drivers you're using and what cabinet materials/finish you are using. For my center the drivers cost about double what the cabinet cost even with oak veneer on the cab.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, could be I'm off on that a bit :bigsmile:, this was based on some numbers I've seen from behind the scene's :whistling: of a manufacturer. Also not taking into account all the other items needed in a build (binding posts, gaskets/seals, ports, dampening material etc. etc.). But still I think Mike could save a big chunk by building is own cabinet.


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the input. When I build my room edition I plan to do a false wall so the speakers will appear to be built ins but I will be able to have all the air space I need. I guess what I'm trying to say is I don't need to spend money on fancy wood just plain ol MDF. Good new is I can spend more on components. Here is my next question I plan on the new Emotiva x series amps and processor when it comes out. Any comments. Unfortunatley I don't have a huge budget. So if I build a great speaker will it be too good for my components or what I can I build for the $750 each not exceed my component quality. Sorry I'm a little scatter brained today(Daughters B-Day party) so I hope that made sense


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

IME the speaker is almost always the weak link in a system. I don't think you have to worry about a $750 pair of DIY speakers being too high quality for the Emotiva components.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

First off, you don't need a center channel with the right setup. Second, that's half the fun is HT on the cheap! I'd have to type a book with all the shortcuts I've learned so you may want to call and we can talk. I have free minutes after 7pm, Arizona... Or if you're on Sprint we can talk for free... I don't like Skype and the like.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

mikey15 said:


> I have read some posts on other forums saying that most likely this can't be done because the major players get better deals on drivers and they have real engineers.


Those guys wouldn't know a thing about speaker design or running a company. I wouldn't hesitate in saying that there is easily the knowledge here on the shack to give even the best speaker manufacturers a run. All I can say is that anything is possible, and even though speaker design can get quite complicated stick with it as the results are well worth the effort. Especially when well regarded sound engineers like your diy offering over some very expensive (and calibrated) monitors. :bigsmile:


----------

